# Zephyr one way parking in Davis, CA



## kigithirteen (Dec 14, 2022)

Hi folks! 
In early Jan I'm driving to Davis, flying to Chicago and riding the Zephyr back to Davis. Wondering if anyone knows if I'm able to park at the Davis station on the front end of my trip, Uber to Sac airport, fly to Chicago and ride Zephyr back to my car in Davis? 
Thanks in advance!


----------

